# First time showing?!



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello all!

We are planning to show my client's large pony in dressage shows next season, and I have never shown before (not even 4H fair.. :shock: ) Where do I even begin?! I found a local dressage association and contacted them to see if they can direct me also.

I am a paid adult trainer, so I think that DQs me from showing amateur; am I right? Is there any system as far as levels ie you must score xyz% at intro before you can enter training level, or is someone allowed to enter whatever level test they want?

Thank you all! I'm excited to begin showing, and we are hard at work this autumn/winter on mastering the intro tests so we will be comfortably doing training level by the time we show intro next year!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

RunSlideStop said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We are planning to show my client's large pony in dressage shows next season, and I have never shown before (not even 4H fair.. :shock: ) Where do I even begin?! I found a local dressage association and contacted them to see if they can direct me also.
> 
> ...


 you are correct that if paid you are not an amateur. Read the rule book thoroughly. How does one get clients if you have never shown before? And especially dressage clients?
I would also look for some schooling shows first. The dressage crowd can be tough and unforgiving.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> you are correct that if paid you are not an amateur. Read the rule book thoroughly. How does one get clients if you have never shown before? And especially dressage clients?
> I would also look for some schooling shows first. *The dressage crowd can be tough and unforgiving.*


Its funny you say that, the dressage crowd here is usually really warm and welcoming and super helpful.

But I am wondering how one is a paid trainer without a show record? Especially in the English world. I know i've always been asked about my show record, and I know I have looked up show records of trainers in the past before using them.

Anyway moving onto the OP's question. As a paid trainer you can now show amateur. In dressage you always start with training level and move up. You don't advance until you have consistent scores in the high 60's.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

NBEventer said:


> Its funny you say that, the dressage crowd here is usually really warm and welcoming and super helpful.
> 
> But I am wondering how one is a paid trainer without a show record? Especially in the English world. I know i've always been asked about my show record, and I know I have looked up show records of trainers in the past before using them.
> 
> Anyway moving onto the OP's question. As a paid trainer you can now show amateur. In dressage you always start with training level and move up. You don't advance until you have consistent scores in the high 60's.


I am not sure that is accurate. A lady nearby only gives lessons in trade for feed or something so she doesn't get cash and lose her ameteur . Status. 
The reason I say unforgiving is I was riding at home with low boots and you could see my socks. I was going to Fl for winter and she said no way could I ride even at the barn like that. Dressage is very proper at home or in the ring. That is why I had that impression. I don't care what people think about my socks and everyone else said it was a big deal.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh crud! The "now show amateur" is supposed to read NOT show amateur!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> I am not sure that is accurate. A lady nearby only gives lessons in trade for feed or something so she doesn't get cash and lose her ameteur


The USEF amateur rule states remuneration, not money or cash. Trading and bartering is considered remuneration. Giving lessons in trade for something makes the lady nearby to you a professional and not an amateur.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

It was the same in Canada. However we have introduced a new program called IOB. Which is Instructor Of Beginners and if you get your IOB you can still show amateur. I don't agree with it though. As far as I am concerned if you receive money or any trade in exchange for lessons or training you are a Pro.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

updownrider said:


> The USEF amateur rule states remuneration, not money or cash. Trading and bartering is considered remuneration. Giving lessons in trade for something makes the lady nearby to you a professional and not an amateur.


Doesn't surprise me. I assume this way it's harder to prove. She doesn't show anyway so it's no a big deal.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I was hired for my riding and training ability. I train the horses and seldom their owners (I don't advertise giving lessons, I just train the horses unless specifically asked otherwise). Word of mouth got me where I am, after several years of hard work for no pay  just have never had the funds or the horse to show. 

Thanks everyone. Any more tips?


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

I mean what does the horse know? 

You can enter whatever test you want, but. You should probably start at training level, that's walk-trot-canter and circles basically. 

The tests are online USDF | Competitions | Competitors | Dressage Tests . Get some letters at home and make sure it's super crisp; transitions exactly at letters, circles perfectly round, centerlines perfectly straight, etc. Post some videos of tests on here if you want; I'm sure you'll get some good feedback if you want. Find someone to read for you, even if you know the test it's nice to have that to rely on if something goes horrible and you lose your place. In training level, a good quiet steady horse wins, even gaits, a relaxed loose back and neck, and a rider that doesn't do anything horribly distracting.

Do you have clothes? Just a black jacket, black helmet, white breeches, tall boots, white pad. How big of a show is it? Schooling shows are pretty laid back, rated much more uptight. Your horse should be braided, clipped nicely, super clean, tack sharp. You are a trainer, so you should set the standard on appearances.

Everything is very organized, they will give you a ride time and you will ride exactly at that time. So plan ahead, if you need 20 mins of warm up, be tacked and down at the warm up ring at exactly 21 min before your test, etc. There's no need to be rushing around or stressed at dressage shows, they're extremely orderly. Read the rules, don't get disqualified for something stupid like a whip that's half an inch too long; again, that looks very unprofessional. I usually ride two tests a day, the second usually goes better, but they are very demanding; more than two a day is too much.


----------

